# Model 536.887992 snow blower-drive problems



## hoot619 (Jan 9, 2014)

The drive chain kept falling off ! I replaced with new chain but still the same 

problem. Also losing 1 of the 2 springs at drive sprocket. Thinking of a half link

might help me out. Never heard of one before. Also the axle has about a 

inch of play in it. Is that ok It is blowing snow like it should when chain stays

on. The 2 belts have been changed last year. That is all that has ever has

been done to it besides shear pins. Probably a 2002 model I bought in in 2003


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the 1 inch of play in the axle is your problem. When using it the axle probably bounces around enough that you have too much slack in your chain or the alignment gets messed up and your chain is popping off.

Sounds like you have some bushings or bearings that need replaced somewhere. Have a look for all the loose parts you can find and see if you can get new bearings for all of them.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> I think the 1 inch of play in the axle is your problem. When using it the axle probably bounces around enough that you have too much slack in your chain or the alignment gets messed up and your chain is popping off.
> 
> Sounds like you have some bushings or bearings that need replaced somewhere. Have a look for all the loose parts you can find and see if you can get new bearings for all of them.


+1 - Agree with above.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

1" is too much play for sure. IF it worked great all this time and didn't have a half link it probably doesn't need one now. 

There is another issue---that axle play.


----------



## hoot619 (Jan 9, 2014)

Took another look at it , the play in the axle . Was going to add some washers to get rid

of play but found out axle could be slid over. There was another hole for bolt that took out the excess play. Either me or my son had it in wrong hole. Waiting on a new extension spring from town and should be back in business. The spring hooks on plate just below chains sprockets. My snow banks are getting high will knock them down and then bank the house with snow . It helps! Thanks enjoy the forum also.Hoot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some snow blowers have 2 holes in each side of the axle for the wheels. You put the wheel clips in the inner hole and through the wheel if you want the wheel to be powered. Or, you put the clip through the outer hole with the wheel slid in if you want the wheel to freewheel. If you do the freewheel setup on only one side it makes turning a lot easier. If you do it on both sides it makes pushing the blower around the garage during the off season easier.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Did a set of bushings on the axle recently. The guy had the pins and wheels in the outer holes. It left enough room for the bushing to slide out of place.

Everyone should make sure that the wheel that is driving is pinned to the inner hole whether its one wheel or both. use the inner holes.


----------



## hoot619 (Jan 9, 2014)

Back in business, running good so far. The spring I got was a little heavier but swapped it out with rear spring . Seems to be ok now.On the friction disk can the rubber part be bought separately? Getting some wear on it. If so who sells it? Thanks Ken


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am seeing online prices of between $15 and $40 for your friction wheel.

https://www.google.com/search?q=friction+wheel+1501435

On some MTDs you can replace only the rubber, on yours it is the rubber and metal mounting plate.


----------



## hoot619 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Shrpd,Ken


----------

